# transfer car registration from Italy. Renting Odeceixe



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello Newbie here. 

I am seriously considering settling in Portugal and was wondering the steps that I would need to take to transfer Italian to Portuguese registration for my motorhome?

Also, I am considering renting around Odeceixe once holiday season is finished in September - any suggestions? Looking for a private letting for a small cottage.

thanks!


----------

